# Can We Get Member Status (Posts/Likes) Back In The Avatar Box?



## grillmonkey (Jan 23, 2018)

_This was initially going to be a reply to SmokinAl's thread about threads disappearing/falling off "New Posts" link. (I would post the link, but I couldn't get back to it.) As I was writing, I decided this would probably be more appropriate as its own thread._

I usually come here to get advice instead of give it. What helped me filter out the good advice from the bad was a member's status. If advice I received from one person conflicted with advice from someone else, I usually deferred to advice offered by the one with the most posts/likes. Sure, it's not a guarantee that the more experienced poster is right over the one with fewer posts, but if he has a high post-to-like ratio, odds are good that he knows what he's talking about. So, I miss the post/likes being visible in the avatar box.

I don't know the logic that was used to make the decision to remove it. I suspect that it might have something to do with some members who seemed to be in a competition to see who could make the most posts. It is pretty obvious when your threads get replies like "Welcome to the forum." Or, a person who's only been a member for three months has 5000 posts with 2 likes. (I could be wrong.) I realize you can click on the members avatar and see it, but I'm way too lazy to do that.

In any event, I liked it the way it was.

And, going back to SmokinAl's thread about threads disappearing in "New Posts", I wish they'd change that back, too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 23, 2018)

I have to agree with you on this one, I liked the old format better. If someone gives an opinion, it's nice to know that they have been on here a while, and I also miss the tag that said "Thread starter", sometimes you reply to a thread & the person isn't even the thread starter. Now you may get a renowned chef who has just signed up & has 3 posts giving his opinion & nobody is listening to him, cause he's new, but in most cases if someone has been on here a long time with a lot of posts, the advice you get from him is going to be accurate. If I don't know the answer to a question, I know who to PM to get the answer & I will not take a guess as to what the answer is. I will tell you that I don't know, but I will find out.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 23, 2018)

grillmonkey said:


> , but I'm way too lazy to do that.



Lol


----------

